# Residence Visa Renewal Time Frame? Passport with PRO



## rahzaa (May 2, 2012)

Expats,

I need your help. So i am in the process to renew my UAE residence visa. I have asked my PRO to do everything urgent as i have to travel for work as soon as I get my passport back.

So last week, on Monday i gave my medical, on Tuesday my PRO received the results and same day submitted passport for urgent stamping. The new Emirates ID is in process, i still have my old one but my passport is gone for visa stamping. 

When do you think i will get my passport back? 

Regards,
Ali


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

you should have had it by now.


----------



## rahzaa (May 2, 2012)

rsinner said:


> you should have had it by now.


Really? So it is only 2-3 days after medical for stamping?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

rahzaa said:


> Really? So it is only 2-3 days after medical for stamping?


Yes


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Definitely it only takes 1 or 2 days for visa stamping. So long as you show the paper to show your EID is under process, you don't need to worry about that.


----------



## rahzaa (May 2, 2012)

Guys, what about the Emirates ID? I believe my new EID is in application. Once i get my passport back, can i leave UAE for a trip without renewing or collecting my new EID?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

rahzaa said:


> can i leave UAE for a trip without renewing or collecting my new EID?


Yes, no problems.


----------

